# Wheel Spacers - where?



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Where can i find some for my tyco cars? I am looking for plastic spacers for front wheels/axle. Let me know where and what size I need. Any info would be appreciated. 

it's for my tyco narrow chassis - i have a project that i am working on chassis to make some improvements. i never bought spacers before so i have no idea what/where to look for. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rabbit Racing, Wizzard Hi-Performance, Scale Engineering & BSRT
carry spacers. An assortment for packs of .003", .005", .010", .015" & .020" are a good start. Spacer materials are available in Nylon, Teflon, Stainless, Phosphor Bronze & Phenolic for armatures.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks dyno dom for the info. i am looking at it now. 

Wes


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey wes once ya get an assortment of spacers you,ll be surprised at how many places they can be used! i see yer talkin bout tycos but in the application on tjets there are many places to use,em to take up slop in gear trains and such. after reading yer post it reminded me to order more. seems i use,em up quite fast or drop some too!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you're in a bind for spacers,i've made temporary ones,by using an exacto knife to cut my own thin spacers from the backside nubs on most inline crown gears.
If you got any old stripped out inline crown gears,throw them on an axle,chuck it in your Dremel and carefully shave off the nub in slices.
These spacers are usually okay for a temporary substitute,till you get proper ones,although they'll make an okay long term front axle spacer


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Wes, the phenolic spacer goes on front of arm, I usually add other arm spacers @ rear. 
Armature & rear axle/crown gear play, .005 to .010".
Don't shim front axle/wheels tight, about 1/32" side play is OK.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

WesJY said:


> Where can i find some for my tyco cars? I am looking for plastic spacers for front wheels/axle. Let me know where and what size I need. Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> it's for my tyco narrow chassis - i have a project that i am working on chassis to make some improvements. i never bought spacers before so i have no idea what/where to look for.
> 
> ...


All you need for axle spacers is a new razor blade and an applicator straw like the ones that come on a can of WD-40.

Slice the size you want, one straw makes hundreds. Use them all the time.
HTH
Keith


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

This sounds like a real good idea...


Pomfish said:


> All you need for axle spacers is a new razor blade and an applicator straw like the ones that come on a can of WD-40.
> 
> Slice the size you want, one straw makes hundreds. Use them all the time.
> HTH
> Keith


Tycos have a .047 dia. front axle.
You might be disappointed using .059 rear axle / armature spacers on a .047 front axle because it will be sloppy fit.

I've used Wizzard independent front rim retainers for .047 axles and cut them to length.

P/N: FR72, $1.25 pair.

* I don't know of any .047 spacers.

__________________


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

pomfish - cool idea!! thanks. 

superfist - ahh thanks for the info. 

Wes


----------

